# Best SSBM Character?



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

So who are you best with?

Me my best is Fox, he is hard to control at times but once you get good with him he is a tough match.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i said samus, although i'm about equal with samus and capt. falcon.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 11, 2005)

Marth > You.

Although I like Ganon, too...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 11, 2005)

Captain Falcon. My friend, who is really good, hates him so I have an upper advantage when I play.


----------



## Inuyasha_fan_no#1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm best with roy,mewtwo and ganondorf.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 11, 2005)

FOX!!!!!!!!HE"S the best!!


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

i have 3 im best with mr. game and watch i choose him and shiek/zelda and mewtwo


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

FOX619 said:
			
		

> FOX!!!!!!!!HE"S the best!!


 Yep, fox is awesome!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

Roy. He's my best player. His smash attacks are good, too.


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 11, 2005)

I couldn't vote cause im good with Fox, Kirby, Samus, and Mewtwo.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

wow i thought alot of ppl would be good with mr game and watch hes hard to use kinda thos


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

Go Marth!  I wish I could vote Luigi and Ness as well.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

lol im bad with ness i dont no his controls


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

No doubt link...he is easy to control and has good moves...if only his speed were a little faster that would help a lot. Anyway, he's my best character anyway.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

really how interesting i never knew any1 with the fav link


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> really how interesting i never knew any1 with the fav ]
> REALLY?!?!
> 
> wow, thats amazing, I know a lot of ppl with the favorite as Link. The 3 most common I hear for favorites is:
> ...


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

my most is 1.kirby

2 game and watch

3. zelda/shiek


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

I still stick with my choice as link tho....he's a very basic and good character.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

game and watch and ness are complex


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

most confusing is Fox or Ness i think


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

no fox isnt confsing ness is most


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

I know Ness drives me crazy when i try to use some of his moves, but my lil bro just tears up with him....i mean never ever loses.


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> really how interesting i never knew any1 with the fav ]
> Then you must not know any SSBM players.  -__-  Link is Nintendo's most popular character among those who actually know about video games.


----------



## Mino (Sep 11, 2005)

Stump said:
			
		

> I know Ness drives me crazy when i try to use some of his moves, but my lil bro just tears up with him....i mean never ever loses.


 He's so easy!  His moves are powerful and easy to use, it's just he has trouble with triple-jumping.


----------



## Stump (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah thats pretty much where i go mad with him.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 17, 2005)

Luigi but i also like young link and fox


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 17, 2005)

If someone can truly master Fox, he is the best.  He can do some amazing things when a really good player is using him.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 17, 2005)

same with mr. game and watch me


----------



## MR.JUJU (Sep 23, 2005)

YA KIRBY! :jay:


----------



## ssb. fan (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine is Roy he's awesome.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2005)

Luigi used to be my best character. But actually...Falco is the best player. I even read on a website that it said something about him being the best. He jumps the highest, and still has all the awesome moves of Fox. Hey, by the way...do any of you know about the secret move Fox and Falco could do if they are on the "corneria" level????


----------



## Mino (Dec 10, 2005)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Luigi used to be my best character. But actually...Falco is the best player. I even read on a website that it said something about him being the best. He jumps the highest, and still has all the awesome moves of Fox. Hey, by the way...do any of you know about the secret move Fox and Falco could do if they are on the "corneria" level????


 Yes, and in fact it works on both Corneria and Venom.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2005)

Mine is Yoshi. Dunno why I just LOVE that cute green dinosaur


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 11, 2005)

Captain Falcon ten reasons why:

1. He is my best
2. He is very powerful
3. Fastest character in the game
4. Good moves
5. I pwn at SSBM, which makes him even better
6. can jump good
7. he is the best!
8. he is the best!!
9. he is the best!!!
and finally
10. he is the best!!!!!


----------



## meleemario (Dec 11, 2005)

Probably Roy, cos that sword can do some major damage, especially when it gets fiery.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 11, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> 3. Fastest character in the game


 Wrong wrong wrong, lol!!! Captian falcon is not nearly as fast as Falco!


----------



## Zero_13 (Dec 11, 2005)

Blathers said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Captain falcon is the fastest >_<

and the best character is Zelda


----------



## Linkerator (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm best with Falco or Roy. I picked Falco anyways.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 12, 2005)

I voted Kirby, although I consider myself a formiddable opponent with Marth. :jay:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Luigi used to be my best character. But actually...Falco is the best player. I even read on a website that it said something about him being the best. He jumps the highest, and still has all the awesome moves of Fox. Hey, by the way...do any of you know about the secret move Fox and Falco could do if they are on the "corneria" level????


  >_< Wish I knew... off to gamefaq!


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 12, 2005)

Shadow_] [quote="Blathers said:
			
		

> Luigi used to be my best character. But actually...Falco is the best player. I even read on a website that it said something about him being the best. He jumps the highest, and still has all the awesome moves of Fox. Hey, by the way...do any of you know about the secret move Fox and Falco could do if they are on the "corneria" level????


>_< Wish I knew... off to gamefaq! [/quote]
 Heh.     

It's the "Message of the D-pad", as I like to call it.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Dec 13, 2005)

y isn't sonic and tails on there? they ARE in the game...but almost impossible to gwt


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 13, 2005)

SysteMeltDown911 said:
			
		

> y isn't sonic and tails on there? they ARE in the game...but almost impossible to gwt


 XD

Sonic and Tails ARE NOT in the game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 13, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.     

It's the "Message of the D-pad", as I like to call it.    			 [/quote]
 i know its   
^_^			 its fun


----------



## Kyle (Jan 8, 2006)

Luigi! Because when you are falling you can do a super-fart and rocket toward the arena again! Plus his fireballs glide along the air unlike Mario's who fall towards the ground. And Luigi is good at jumping. I beat my friends with him, and he has it and I don't play alot! He must stink. And he uses Roy!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 8, 2006)

Young Link, man!


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

I forgot if I posted here or not... probably not.

Luigi or Marth.


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2006)

Kirby!   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 12, 2006)

hmm I wonder how many other people will get in this by the time the new super smsh is out...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2006)

I mostly play with Ness.


----------



## Resurgence83 (Jan 23, 2006)

I pwn with Falcon, Kirby and Luigi!  ^o^


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr. Game @ Watch is the worst but is fun to play as.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 26, 2006)

GO FALCO! I am the master, the ne, the only true master of Falco. I kill slaughter and massacre all my friend. COME ON! Mission-COMPLETE!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 26, 2006)

Top Kirby said:
			
		

> I pwn with Falcon, Kirby and Luigi!  ^o^


 I just knew you would say Kirby.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

Zelda.  My sisters are Link, and Young Link, respectively.  We're a Zelda family!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

Game & Watch. I know all of his secrets..


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Zelda.  My sisters are ]
> My family is like that, but a mario family........ but I use Luigi (in my earlier posts) but my bro uses Zelda, just to use Sheik.


----------



## Stumpflower (Apr 21, 2006)

Ness is easily my best character.  I suck with everyone else.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 23, 2006)

Crap, I use Dr. Mario now. I can master him, but I can still use Luigi. I can actually use, Mario, Luigi, Dr. Mario, DK, all the Pokemon BUT Mewtwo. I used to master Marth and Link.


----------



## Knightshot (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm always star fox!


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jun 24, 2006)

No one can touch Kirby.  :lol:


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 25, 2006)

Im good with Falco, Zelda/Sheik, Mario and Marth.

Wide variety


----------



## animalcrosser256 (Jun 25, 2006)

best with roy and young link


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 25, 2006)

Who has the second vote for Captain Falcon?  I have one, so whoever has the second is liek to most awesomess person! excluding Darth, lol, muahahahahah


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2006)

Both Ganondorf and Captian Falcon are amazing, I use both quite often, but I am slightly better with Ganondorf.


----------

